# Where to buy local????



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a 5" backing plate for the PC and some Sonus SFX pads. Was going to get them from England but just wantd to check if you could get them loacally.....preferably somewhere in Belfast.

Thanks


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nope, nowhere to my mind bothers with PC's - the usual suspects will/are with the Meguiar's G220.
Same for Sonus - direct import only, rather than official UK/Ireland Distributor.
Even the handful of detailers (pro and am) buy their stock from the traders on here.


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Cheers. You're about Belfast yourself?

Do you use a PC or something different?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I've often wondered whether it would be worth setting up a local detailing supplies operation? I've just taken redundancy after 19 years, so I suppose now is the opportune time.... 

Does it really matter to you guys whether you support a "local" NI business or not?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

watch this space....


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

kkh120 said:


> Cheers. You're about Belfast yourself?
> 
> Do you use a PC or something different?


<-------- That one there.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

NornIron said:


> I've often wondered whether it would be worth setting up a local detailing supplies operation? I've just taken redundancy after 19 years, so I suppose now is the opportune time....
> 
> Does it really matter to you guys whether you support a "local" NI business or not?


I'm sure it'd depend on what product ranges you decided to run with.
DetailNI, in Bangor, already does the Dodo range, and as detailing is very much in it's infancy here, there's probably limited scope for the likes of Zym*l and Swissvax.
I suspect Ronnie is making a move on Zaino, so that narrows things down a bit.
But it's worth bearing in mind that it's not just us here, but a number of others who frequent www.reallymeansounds.com who'd be a good soundingboard.


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

PJS said:


> <-------- That one there.


Get it now 

What sort is that?


----------



## N182VVV (Mar 3, 2008)

I would love to be able to get my stuff locally and the prices in halfords for their limited stock are wild dear. but it would depend on ranges and price since most stuff can be got "next day"


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, I would buy locally aswell if the choice was there.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

kkh120 said:


> Get it now
> 
> What sort is that?


Cyclo - www.thepolishingcompany.com or www.cyclotoolmakers.com


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow...that's a monster, makes the PC look like a kid's toy!!!

Do you professionally detail or is it just a hobby?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Very keen amateur.
Used extensively on Air Force One, among other airlines' rolling stock.
'Tis a beast, but built like a tank and engineered to last a lifetime.
Spend the money once, and that's it - others prefer to spend less and respend it if needs be.
You makes you choice, and pay accordingly.


----------



## casper_Ac (Apr 3, 2008)

I would buy locally too, bound to be cheaper as well rather than having to pay fiver psotage everytime.

Also id love to sell a few of these produts as a wee sideline so if anyone was interested or need help distributing etc then contact me!
i could cover areas from cookstwon to ballymena to coleraine to londonderry.


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

First ive seen those cyclo's, interesting piece of gear

Anybody on here using much sonus products at the moment
Got the clay myself which is excellent, looking into getting more of there stuff and maybe a stock


----------



## casper_Ac (Apr 3, 2008)

sonus clay,
sonus pads for teh DA
sonus SFX 1 /2/3
and ur rite, the clay is very good
will be unleashing it tomorrow dv


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

The reason I started this post was I'm looking to buy some products for my new PC. I was going to start with the Sonus SFX pads. I already have some Carlack AIO and some Enzitt polish.

Was looking to try either some Megs #80 and #83 or maybe some of the equivqalent Menzerna products.

Buying local helps me with the postage and the local trader with business - win/win 

Forgot to add, I was using the Megs clay - seems ok, nothing to compare against though!


----------



## casper_Ac (Apr 3, 2008)

Ive used sonus and megs clay...sonus wins hands down IMHO


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Another vote for the Sonus :thumb:


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Recently i have been getting my wax's from here http://vagen.vg//catalog/index.php?cPath=370_371

They are based just outside Ballyclare. I email them about stuff for my car their very helpful.
I got the colour charged wax for my red mk3, it smells so good i wanna eat it rather than put it on the car lol :detailer:


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Was just looking at that place tonight, looks worth checking out.


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah its a sweet site cheap delivery £4 for anything anywhere in Northern Ireland. My wax was like £2 recorded delivery. I was talking to the fella that owns the place on the phone he said they are trying to get the go ahead to sell Poorboys and Meguiars i hope they do i need wheel sealant. :detailer:


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

They now sell Meguiars Yeeeeeaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Talk to Christopher. He's a real decent bloke. Seems to be prepared to get anything you're looking for.


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone ever used this ? http://vagen.vg//catalog/product_info.php?cPath=370_384_391_402&products_id=2574.

This place makes halfords selection of meguiars look pitiful lol


----------

